# Harbor Freight Dust Collection or ?



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Greetings,


I'm ready to buy a Dust Collector. My plan is to buy the Harbor Freight Dust Collector and upgrade the Impeller p60-200-22 and add the Wynn Environmental Filter 35BA222NANO with the Super Dust Deputy.



Is there a Dust Collection system that is as good or better than that setup for around the same money?



Thanks,

Gary


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, that is a very popular system....*

If you price out all the components what's the number? You can not get a lower priced 1 1/2HP unit than the H-F and on sale it's a great deal! 

What is important is the CFM in actual real world conditions NOT the one stated on their website or in the product description. Some reviews MAY actually measure it but most do not. Another measure that is important is static pressure and not always mentioned either:


https://woodworkingtoolkit.com/dust-collector-reviews/


https://healthyhandyman.com/best-dust-collector-for-a-small-shop/


https://mitersawjudge.com/best-dust-collector-reviews/


https://thehomedweller.com/best-dust-collectors/


Quoting the Pentz article:
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/ducting.cfm#ducting_resistance



*Ducting Resistance* Ducting resistance is known as static pressure. Even a short run of duct that is too small for a blower will cut the airflow down to the highest speed that pipe can sustain. The impact on most hobbyist blowers is terrible. A 3/4 HP blower with a maximum airflow of about 600 CFM will rarely provide more than about 300 CFM real air flow when connected to a 4" pipe. On that same 4" ducting a 1 HP and larger units still only move about 350 CFM. A 2 HP dust collector capable of 1200 CFM is lucky to provide 450 CFM. Bumping up to 5" pipe supports 545 CFM. Bumping up to 6" pipe supports 785 CFM, but anything less than a 3 hp blower then lets the pressure and air speed fall enough that we get plugging in vertical runs. Clearly we need 4" diameter duct for good chip collection and at least 6" diameter duct with oversized blowers for good fine dust colleciton.
See question no. 4 in the FAQ section which deals with duct diameter and static pressure;
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/ducting.cfm#ducting_resistance


An easy way to compare different size/ HP units is to look on Grizzly's site and read the product description and look for the CFMs and static pressure numbers IF they are listed?
https://www.grizzly.com/dust-collectors


For instance these numbers are very good:
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Gr...-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G1030Z2P


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you for the reply and all of the information.

Gary


----------



## kb7kuh (Aug 17, 2018)

I have the Harbor Freight dust collector and it works well. Price was good. The filter bag is kind of a pain to clean,


----------

